# can someone help ID this algae?



## kyng (Sep 26, 2012)

I was putting 12 hours of light a day, I am moving it to 10hrs, but if there's a better suggestion i'll love to hear it! THanks!

http://www.aquariumforum.com/gallery/uploads/26458/IMGP1660.JPG

http://www.aquariumforum.com/gallery/uploads/26458/IMGP1659.JPG


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

looks like blue green algae to me:

Blue Green Algae Control in Freshwater Aquarium | Aquariums Life


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

cyanobacteria. I would manually remove if you can.


----------



## kyng (Sep 26, 2012)

Thank you very much! it's a very helpful article! 
I will do a combination of 10 Red Ramshorns Snail (in the mail), change water flow

about dosing peroxide, i googled and mostly i find Hydrogen Peroxide ? are they the same?


----------



## kyng (Sep 26, 2012)

I am also manually removing as much as I can, will have to see how my combo solution works.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Yes, H2O2. Recommend you spot treat. There is info out there about treating the entire tank. A lot of precautions to take when doing that. Not so many when spot treating.


----------



## JIM (May 27, 2009)

Too many nutrients in the water, to feed the algae. Of course there are several ways to kill it, but then you are adding to the root of the problem, which is too much light, and too much plant food. Test your water source for phosphates, (algae loves that) and cut your photo period. Also, increase your water change routine, (do more) the fish dont care about the lights, of course your other plants do, but sometimes you just gotta take the bull by the horns, treat the cause, not the condition.


----------



## Cat696 (Apr 27, 2011)

Your problem is an imbalance.. Another solution is SAEs, or Nerite snails (they won't reproduce in freshwater).. also, you may wish to add some Moss Balls, they do wonders! 
Good luck!!


----------



## kyng (Sep 26, 2012)

thanks!
gives me one more reason to get a moss ball!
i'll be moving from 12 to 10hrs of light, is that still too much?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I would go to 8hrs. Once it settles out, look and see how the plants/tank is doing. If they are doing fine leave it or try to increase in small steps.

Cyano is not caused by too much light, but cutting the light back can sometimes have affect on it, but I have read of it living through periods of total blackouts. Not many creatures will eat it if any because of this. As has been posted it really isn't algae.


----------



## kyng (Sep 26, 2012)

I'll set lights for 8 hrs and see what happens in 2 weeks, thanks everyone for your advice!


----------

